#    ?

## A.D.

,  17-19      ,        .  20      ,        .              .      19  .

     ,  ?
  .

----------


## A.D.

.

----------

*A.D.*,   -  .    ?     ,           .

  .   / ( )      (  ,    )        , ,     .

----------


## A.D.

,     .
     -?
   )

----------

?
   -?     ?            ,      .

      .

----------

> -?


  :Wink: 




> ?
>    -?     ?


  ?        ,    ?  :Wink: 




> 





> .


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ira-s

- ,  ...  -     :yes:

----------


## NikGerka

,    ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

?    .     ,         :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,     ...


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------


## A.D.

-   (      ,    )

----------

> -


*A.D.*,   -   :Smilie: ,     -    .

----------


## Youlia

> -   (      ,    )


 ,   170       -  68-70 ,   - 71-74   :yes:   -      :Wow:

----------


## A.D.

. 
 , ,  - ...

----------


## Svetishe

> A.D.,   -  ,     -    .


 -   ?          ?

----------


## A.D.

*Svetishe*,       ? 
         . 
   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   .        :Big Grin:

----------


## A.D.

.    .     .        ?
        .        .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## A.D.

*Svetishe*,      )

----------


## Irusya

> .    .     .        ?


  ,      "  ",    ""? :Smilie:    ,  ,     :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> . 
>  , ,  - ...


  :yes:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

   -     . 

: ,   ,  -       .   :yes:

----------


## A.D.

.
    -        ?      (,      ,           ). *Irusya*,     ,      - .

----------


## Irusya

> (,      ,           ).


    ! :Smilie: 



> ..      - .


  -     ,        ,         ))))           " "-,    .    - )

----------


## Youlia

> -     ,        ,         ))))


 -       ,          ,    , , -              :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -       ,


Youlia,       " ")))  ,       :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> 


,     :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> -     ,        ,         ))))           " "-,    .    - )

----------

-60-62       :Big Grin: ,   , -  .   ,       :Redface: . 
      ,       ,  ,      . 
       ,     , -   ,     .  !!! -   ,      ,      .  - .   -  ,  ,  -   ,  ,   ....  :Frown:   :Frown: ,

----------


## A.D.

**,

----------

:Smilie: 
        ,          ,  ,

----------


## A.D.

**,       .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,  ?


    ?

----------


## A.D.

*Lizavetta*,  . ,   ,      )

----------

> **,       .


   ,    ?
      ?      ?
  ,     , ,     :   ?

----------

*A.D.*,     ,    ?     ,     ...      ,    . , ,     ?  .

----------


## A.D.

**,     ,      .    -      )

----------


## A.D.

**,   .
      ,   ,  .
    ,      .
  -  . 
,    .

----------

> ,    .


        ",  ".



> ,      .


    -  .   - ,  .   -  .  - ,  .   -  !  - ,  .
 ?

----------

> **,     ,      .    -      )


, ,    :Smilie: 

 , ,           , -,         .

----------


## A.D.

.
        .

      -  .

  -          ,          -      -  ,        ,         .              ,   ,      ,         .  , .

----------


## A.D.

**,           )

----------

> .
>         .


         100 ( )?


> -  .


     ,  .         ,         .         .       .          .



> -


   .  



> ,


         =)

----------

.    ,     ,   . ,   ,   . ,     ,      .

----------

> ,   ,   .


 ,         . ,    ,    .     .   .            =)

----------


## .

.

----------


## A.D.

*.*, ?

----------


## A.D.

**,     )     ) 
    ...    ...
   ,       ,   .           ?
     .        ? 
,   , ,        )

      .
              . (       ).

----------

> ,     )     )


      .     - ,   .    - -    !



> .        ?


   ()
"      ?    ."



> ,   , ,        )


    ,   .



> ...    ...


      .      .      "  !  !",   ,        ?

----------


## A.D.

)
   ,          ,        .         .
   -      - .     ?

----------

> )


      .



> -      - .     ?


 ?     .    ,   ! =)

----------


## A.D.

?  ,       . 
       (),       .

----------

> ?


  ,    /    ,  - .



> (),       .


      ?    =)

----------


## A.D.

.        )

**,     -      /.   -            ,   ...

----------

?
  .   :       -    ))))
  .           .
.       .        .    )))))

----------


## A.D.

**,      ?

----------

> 


   ,       !        "   "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> ,     -      /.   -            ,   ...


*A.D.*, ,      ,      ,       :yes:

----------

*Youlia*,      !         !  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Frown:

----------


## A.D.

**, ,         :Cool:

----------

> ,      ?


  :Big Grin: .        ))))
           ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*A.D.*,       ..    .      .

----------


## Youlia

**,   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## A.D.

**, _....
   ,   ....
  ?
  ?
   ? (     ,     ?)

----------

> (     ,     ?)


          .     .



> ,   ....


          =)    ?

----------


## A.D.

**, ,      )

----------

*A.D.*,   , !
 -    .
   - ?   ?
    -  - ?

----------


## A.D.

**,    .         .

----------

*A.D.*,      -       ?   .

----------


## A.D.

**,  ()

----------


## Youlia

> ?





> ()


-. ,       A.D.   :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       A.D.


  :yes:  
. ,         ,   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

, ,       :Smilie:

----------

> -?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  



> ,    .


, ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> A.D.,      -       ?   .





> ,  ()


... :Lupa:

----------

> , ,


        ...  .

----------

*Dima77*, c,          .
  ,         ...

----------


## A.D.

*Dima77*,     ? 
**,        -    )
** ,  :Wink:

----------


## Dima77

> Dima77,     ?


...



 ,

----------


## A.D.

)    .   ,  .

----------


## Dima77

> 


*A.D.*,  ,  ???   :Wow: 



> )


 - ..    ( .  - .. ))))) ,      ???

----------

> ,      ???


 *Dima77*,    :Big Grin:

----------


## A.D.

*Dima77*,

----------


## sema

> , ,


   )))


> :
> Dima77,     ?
> ...


)           ))     ))))))

----------

> ))))))


  :Wow:

----------


## koculya

-    ...

,    : , , ,  ,   .    ,       .
       ,       -    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,       .
>        ,       -    .


    .... :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## koculya

...

-     .             ( ),     ,   ,        .

    (,  ,   )  -  .  ,    .     () ,        .    .,  ,   .,  .    ,  ,    ,      ,            : "    !.." 
, ,  ,       .    ...        -     ,         ,   ...   ,    ,  ,    -...      :     ?

     .

      .

----------


## Irusya

> -     .             ( ),     ,   ,        .


     ? :Smilie: 
  ""- ,  , ,

----------


## koculya

-     .    -  .

  -   **.  ::nyear:: 

, ,   ,      ,           .      -   ,   .

----------


## Irusya

:
      ,    ,  -  .    ,   ,         ,    .     - .      , .      ,     . ,    ,     .   ,    .    , ,    ,   -    .    ,  ,        .   ,   .          :Big Grin:     , .        ,     , ,   .   ,   ,  ,   ,         .  ,         ,     ,  ,     .   ,     -,      .     !
 : 
     ,     !
 ,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,       -


  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> ....


 .  ,     (    !)   : "  !   !"




> -     .


  :Big Grin: 



> -     .    -  .
> 
>   -   **. 
> 
>            .      -   ,   .


       .   *. *       . :Wink: 
 -   ,    .
    ,    .

----------


## koculya

*    ,    .*
  ,   -    .
   -   .       ,   (  ,   , ,  ). 

      -  -     .

----------

> ,           .      -   ,   .


  :Big Grin: 




> ,   -    .
>    -   .       ,   (  ,   , ,  ). 
> 
>       -  -     .


  ,   ,   ))))
  ....    .
     .


    ..
..   ..
..    ..
   ͓..

(    )
 ..  ..
 ... ...  :
-  .. ..  !
- ..  ..  !..
-   .. .. ?
 ..  .. 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## koculya

[QUOTE=;51725969]** 
 ,  ,       ...

*  ,   ,   ))))*

     .

*     ...*
 :Big Grin: ,  .    .

   :


  ,        . 
        : 
1.       . 
2.    ;        . 
3.       -      . 
4.      ... 
       "  ",      . 
   : "     " 
   .  "  ,     ". 
" !" -  ,       . 
   : "  ,  ,      " 
! -  . 
-    ! 
  ,      . 
   : "  ,  ,  ,      ." 
         ,    ,  ,    . 
      : "      23154082. 
  :      ,    ,    . 
    ! :Ass: " 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Rotate: 
     " " 
       .   -     . 
             .
 :Big Grin:  :Rotate:

----------


## Irusya

> .   -     . 
>              .


    "  "))))))))

----------

> ** 
>  ,  ,       ...


 .        )))) 
**  (   )              .             ? :Big Grin: 



> .   -     . 
>              .


 , ...   ,   .          ()

----------


## koculya

!!!!!!!!! :Wow:  :Rotate:  :Smilie:   !

,        :Love: , 
   ,  ,   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ..
> ..   ..
> ..    ..
>    ͓..
> 
> (    )
>  ..  ..
>  ... ...  :
> -  .. ..  !
> ...

----------


## Tasik

> "  "))))))))


   /   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.

----------

> .


  ?...

----------

:           ,      ,       .     ,       ,     .  ,        ,         - , -   .
      ,    ,     .   -,    ,     ,     .
   : ",         ,   ."
,    ,    : "   "
    : "    ?"
,   ,     : "  ."
    ,    ,     .     __,      ,     .

----------

> ,      ,     .


  -    =)

----------

> -    =)


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  -   ???

----------

:
:     !
:  ,     .

----------

**,       -  =)  ;-)

----------

> -  =)  ;-)


  .   :Big Grin:

----------

**, ,           :?

----------

)
  ,

----------


## Youlia

> , ,           :?


  ,    :Wink:

----------

> ,


 , ?

----------


## Youlia

> , ?


   -    :yes:         ,        :yes:

----------


## Lizavetta

> .


   ? , **, - ,   ?

----------


## Lizavetta

> )


  :Wow:

----------

*Lizavetta*,  150-?

----------


## Lizavetta

> Lizavetta,  150-?


 100   120 . **, , ?  :Wow:

----------


## lynx_

, ...   , ,     ,       - "     ".      ( 175  68),             ,       :Smilie:    )  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Lizavetta*,

----------


## shrilanka

> 100   120 .


,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,


*shrilanka*,       .........

----------

> shrilanka,       .


     ,  :yes:

----------

> ,


 - ?

----------

> - ?


,    :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------

> ?


   .   :Wow:

----------

**,    !

----------

> !


.   :Big Grin:       .      :         , , ,    .

----------

**,     ,  ?   .

----------

> ,     ,  ?   .


    .      . ,  ,         :
_,  ,     ,
   .
  -  -  ,
     ,
   .
.  ""_

----------


## shrilanka

> .      .


       ,    .        :Big Grin: 
 :No:

----------

""  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ""  ?


.  ,  .



> 


    , ,

----------

**,     !?   :Wow:

----------

,

----------


## Youlia

,   -     :yes:

----------

> 


     ,        .

----------


## shrilanka

**,       :yes:       .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


    " ",   ,   ?!

----------


## Youlia

> " ",


,      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

,   ""   :Wink:

----------

> 


,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


     .. ..    :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> ,


 , )))

----------


## Youlia

> .. ..


  ,  )))   , ,    ))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  )))   , ,    ))


    .
   .    ,      -    .         .

----------

-

----------

> , ,    ))


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,    !


 - ?
 :yes:

----------


## Lizavetta

[QUOTE=]     ,        .[/QUOTE]
   - 
**,    

**,         ...

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,        .


    ...  -

----------

> ,  )))   , ,    ))


,  -,             .    ,    .

----------

> ...  -


    ,    **.

----------

.     ** 



> 


.  :Hmm:     -    .  :Wink:

----------

> .    ,      -    .         .


      ,              :Stick Out Tongue: 
 .     -            -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> -            -  .


,   )))))))))))))))))

----------

> -


  ,     ,  ,    ,     .
     ,    ,      .     ?

----------

> ,


   .        .    ,            .         :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,    ,      .    ?


 .               :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..          .


? :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :Redface:          ..

----------

> ..


 ...,, !
 5-6     ( ), .   :     . ,      .     , :  ,  .(     ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .


 !     ,      ?!   :Wow:

----------

** ,          ?

----------

> !     ,      ?!


     ,   ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,          ?


     , 5-6   -   , .         :   .

----------

** , ,     - ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , 5-6   -   , .         :   .


  :yes:

----------


## Taxman

,     -  )))

----------

> ** , ,     - ,  ,


  : -  ?

----------

> 


    -

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  :Wink:

----------

> 


      ,      ,.     ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ,.     ,  .


...  ()   (  ...) 1,4   :Big Grin: 
      ,  ,     :Redface:

----------

> ...  ()   (  ...) 1,4  
>       ,  ,


,  ,-.- - ? - ,  ! :1:

----------

> ,  ,


       , .  ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,-.- - ? - ,  !


!    ,     ,    :Big Grin: 
 :yes: ,   ,            .

----------


## shrilanka

> !


- ,         ,        :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

""   :yes:   ,     .

----------

,    -

----------


## abrakhimov

...
  .  .  ...  :Love:

----------

> - ,         ,


     : 35-40 ,.     -?

----------

> : 35-40 ,.     -?


,   120 ,

----------

> : 35-40 ,.     -?





> ,


   ,       * 30.*
  -     35-40-      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       * 30.*
>   -     35-40-


    ,     ,    .  35- 40  ( -).

----------

> ,     ,    .  35- 40  ( -).


** ,     - ,      :yes: 
         -           .    :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,     - ,     
>          -           .


,, -:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,, -:


  :Big Grin: 
  ,      25.      -  , -  :Redface:

----------

,   .    ,       .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      25.      -  , -


,       ,       ! :yes: 
׸-    ?...

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

**,      ?   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------

" " ..   "  "
 -  25  35 ))))))

----------

-      ,      .
   -      ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> -      ,      .
>    -      ,      .


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Taxman

)

----------

*shrilanka*,      . ,     ,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      . ,     ,


  ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

. ,     ,    .
   ,     .   .

----------


## shrilanka

**, ..    ,          :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


, , .

----------


## Luissa

,      :yes: 
      .
:     .......

----------

> .


  :Wow:  .     ?

----------

> .     ?


,, ! :Big Grin:

----------

!!!

----------

> !!!


, ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   -    ,   :Big Grin:

----------

.        ,  ,   . 
- ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .        ,  ,   . 
> - ,  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vladislavin

> . ,     ,    .
>    ,     .   .


      ...   :Smilie: ))

----------

*shrilanka*, ,    ,    ,  ,   ........

----------


## vladislavin

> ,   ........


    ???  :Smilie: ))

----------

*vladislavin*, ,

----------


## iamdatishto

> *vladislavin*, ,


  :Smilie: )))

----------

> )))


 :,  ?

----------

.     ,   ,   ,      -  : ))

     -    ,    ,  .       ,  ,     :Wink:

----------

> .     ,   ,   ,      -  : ))
> 
>      -    ,    ,  .       ,  ,


     "   "?

----------

> "   "?


.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


   ,..

----------


## shrilanka

> ,..


 :Wow:      ?

----------

> ?


,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   ,   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ?


  (  ) :Wow: . ,        :-   ,?

----------


## SuddenDeath

""  )))

 - :          ,        ?

----------

> ""  )))
> 
>  - :          ,        ?


  ""

----------


## vladislavin

> ""


     ?  :Smilie: ))

----------

> ? ))

----------


## vladislavin

> 


...  ,      :Smilie: ))

----------

> ...  ,     ))


 -  ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## vladislavin

> -  ,


       -  (    )      :Smilie: ))

----------

> -  (    )     ))


,,    ,

----------


## vladislavin

> ,,    ,


 ...     :Frown: ((

----------

,  !

----------

> ,  !


    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## vladislavin

> ?


  :Smilie: ))

----------


## vladislavin

> ?


   ...   "   "

----------

> ...   "   "


      ,   ?
,  :yes:

----------

*vladislavin*,  ,    ,      - .

----------


## vladislavin

> *vladislavin*,  ,    ,      - .


  ?  ???  :Frown:

----------


## vladislavin

> ,   ?
> ,


          ...  -  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------

*vladislavin*,   ,    ?    ,      
    .      (  )
    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Redface:

----------

*shrilanka*,  ?         .

----------


## shrilanka

**,   ,    ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


 , ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


        - -   ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , ?


   -    :Wow:

----------

...

----------


## vladislavin

> ...


 ...      :Smilie: )))

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


       :     :Big Grin:

----------

,     \

----------

> :


 :8:  :7:

----------

**, ..      ,  ,  ?

----------

> , ..      ,  ,  ?


  :Wow:  .       ,      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## SuddenDeath

" ,     \"

   ,   -    ))

----------

> 


 ,  ...     ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynyrd

.        .

----------

, .   -  ,  .          , ,   ,  . , ,     -    .

----------


## onik6262

,        :Smilie:

----------


## Lynyrd

.     . 

            ,  ...        ?     ""  ...   ,         " ".

 . ,   :"     , , ,  ,   ?  , , ?..."    :"       . -  ."

  ?   .   , .

----------

.   .   :Smilie: 

- .  ,    .    ,    , ,    ,   .     .   - , , , , . 
           ,  ,     ( 30-  ),         ,      ,  .
    ,     -  ,    ,   .       .              .

----------


## onik6262

,

----------

, .     ,   ,     -  ,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> .     .


      ,  " "))    - .      "   ",         :yes:

----------

: ,  , ,  .

----------


## onik6262

> : ,  , ,  .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynyrd

-   ,    "" :

    .

----------



----------


## _

,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennnnny

,  !

----------


## _

,    !   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


  ?   :Wow:  ...     ...

----------


## jennnnny

,

  ,
   .

----------


## _

,
    ...
 ,   ...
    !
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

> ,
>     ...


 , , , ,   !!!  :yes:

----------


## onik6262

> ,   ...
>     !


( )

----------

> ( )


 -, :  .   ,

----------


## jennnnny

> 


         ?

----------


## _

> -, :


 ,      -    ...   :Frown:    ...

----------

> ?


    30-? :Big Grin:

----------

,        ,   ?

----------


## zavr

:Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,        ,   ?


  ,    ?    - !  :Big Grin:

----------

,     274  .         .
   ,   .
 .......,    .   .........

----------


## _



----------

> ,      -    ...     ...


 ,   ?

----------

!!!   !      :Redface:

----------


## _

** ,     ,      ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

...    :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,     ,      ...


 ????  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


 ??? ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** ,     ,      ...


     ?

----------

-

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


.    5    :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,   .


  ,  ?  :Wow:    -  ,   .       !   : "  ".     !  :Big Grin:

----------

> .    5


.. 5    ?

----------


## _

> 


...  , ,    . ,        -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .. 5    ?


     ,     ..   3  4   ...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,

----------

> ,     ..   3  4   ...


()

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


, .  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ()


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 :()

----------

> , .


-,   .(,  )

----------


## _

**,       -    ,        ?   :Wow: 
 !  :Love:

----------

> **,       -    ,        ?


   ?

----------

,    .      .

----------

> : ,  , ,  .


   ,   ,     . ,

----------


## _

**,   9-    -   .   :Big Grin:         .

----------



----------


## _

> 


,  ,   ?   :Wow:

----------

,  , . 11,

----------

> ,  , . 11,


        11?
 -?

----------

> 11?
>  -?


 ?  ? ?

----------


## _

,  ,   -- ...   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

, 11
, -


1 
**

----------

> , 11
> , -
> 
> 1 
> **


,   :  ,,

----------


## _

,  ,   -- ...   :Wow:  , ,  .   


> 





> 274


 -   


> 11


  . .  :Wow:

----------

> . .


       ?

----------


## jennnnny

> 


    : ,

----------


## jennnnny

,   !!!      ?

----------

> ,   !!!      ?

----------


## jennnnny

> 


?

----------


## shrilanka

- ?  -   ....   ()    ..         :Smilie:

----------


## _

( ),  .  , -,    .       .    -     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:

----------


## jennnnny

! -  ( -  -  - ),   ,  ,    .

----------

,  ,   ,         . ,   ,    "  ..."
 -    . .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> -    . .


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 .  :yes: 
  ,    .    .  :Wow:

----------

> 


  ?

----------

- 
    ,       .

----------


## _

> ?


**,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## onik6262

> ?


 :Redface: ,       +   -  :Big Grin:

----------

,    - .         .

----------


## _

> - .     ...


 ...  ,  ?   :Wow:

----------

,    .
  ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## _

**,    ? 
 ,  ()...   :Frown:

----------

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


?  :Wink:

----------

.      -

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes: 
 :yes:

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


,      :Redface:

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   -.      :Stick Out Tongue:  ... ,,    ..

----------



----------

,  -    " ".   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 9    :Wink:  ..

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  -    " ".


  ?  :Wink: 
[_"  !   ,       ...     !    ! -,  -  ,       ! !"_

----------

> ? 
> _"  ,    ...    ,     ,    ... "_... ...  :
> _"  !   ,       ...     !    ! -,  -  ,       ! !"_


-! ! 

 ,  , ...   , .    ... 
   ?       ,  ,   ... ,     !  !   ,    .     --    :     !      !  ! , ...  ,    :  ,   ,   ... ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

...........................   :Cool:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ,       ? - .
  - 9      :yes:

----------

- .

----------


## shrilanka

> - .


  ( )  ?

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

**,    -      :yes:     .    :yes:

----------

.

----------


## _

> .


 :Wow:

----------

> .


,   -    ? :Redface:

----------


## onik6262

> .


       -    ,      :Wow:

----------

> -    ,


,   :   , , ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

**,   ?    .   :Big Grin:

----------

> **,   ?    .


,     ,       ?

----------


## _

** ,    ?  :Wow:   ,    , ... ...

----------

> ** ,    ?   ,    , ... ...


 11-.   ,     - .   -    ...,  ,  ,

----------


## _

** ,  , ...   ,      ?  ,       ,     .   :Big Grin:   , .   .   :Wink:

----------

,      10  ,     ?
,      ,     5  .      .

----------


## jennnnny

-  , ,  ,    -    ?

----------



----------


## shrilanka

> -  , ,  ,    -    ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

>

----------

:
   . ()     ,      .
  -   .   :Big Grin:

----------

**,          ?

----------


## _

> . ()     ,


       ,   ?   :Wow: 
, - - ...   :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

"- "   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

( ,  ),    -  :

----------

> ,         ?


  .      ( 3 .),    10-20   .   .

----------

*_*
 :8:  :7:

----------

> .      ( 3 .),    10-20   .   .


-  15 ?

----------

> -  15 ?


  25-35

----------


## shrilanka

> 25-35


..       ?  :Wow:

----------


## ropetrowna

.  ,  ,   90-    .     .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .  ,  ,   90-    .     .  .


          ,      --  :Big Grin:

----------

*shrilanka*,   ?    ,     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ?    ,     ?


     ,      ..     ,   ..    ..  , ,     :Wink:

----------

> 25-35


        ? ,  -    ,     .

----------

*shrilanka*,     ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ,   ,


 3,5 ,      :yes:

----------

*shrilanka*,        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,        ?


 ?  :Wow:

----------

*shrilanka*,  ,      ?     ,  ,  !

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  ,      ?     ,  ,  !


.. ..     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*shrilanka*, ,   ?

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,      -      ... ,   ,    ...     -  ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, ,   ?


         ?  :Wink: 
   ...   :Redface:

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


? ?  :Wow: 
  ?    ,       :Redface:   :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,    ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,        .  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


      ?  :Wink:

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 ? 
 :Redface:

----------


## _

> ,     5  .      .


      - !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ropetrowna

> ,      --



    .   ,   .        .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 :yes:

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 ...           ::flirt::

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

**,         :Wink:

----------

?      .

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,       ,     .    ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?      .


...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*_*,   ,  - . ?
*shrilanka*,     ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ,   .


 :Wow:      ""???

----------


## _

**, ,       ...    .   :yes:

----------

,   .

----------


## _

> ,


...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .


  ...  ....

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka* , **,    ?   :Cool: [

----------

*A.D.*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka* , **,    ?  [


  :Wink:

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,     )
**,     )))     )

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     )


    , ..        .   .      46 ,    ?  :Redface: 


:     ,    :yes: . ,

----------

> 46 ,    ?


  ..

----------


## A.D.

**, +1

----------

, 


> 46


-  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> , -  ?


 :Big Grin:  ,  ... 
    46     46 ,  ...  ?  :Wow:

----------

> 46





> 


  :yes:

----------


## A.D.

**,    46      ,     )

----------


## shrilanka

....       -       :Embarrassment:

----------

.   .

----------


## A.D.

**, +1

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,     **?

 :Smilie:

----------

> .


  46 !  :Wow:

----------


## _

> .   .


 ?  :Wow:

----------

> 46 !


    -  ,      100.   46 -  3.

----------

> ?


.  .   ,  .

----------


## A.D.

*_*,          ,        ,       ...)))

----------

> 46 -  3.


  2-  ..  :Embarrassment:  (   )  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> .  .   ,  .


,    : "".  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,    ,    3.

----------


## _

> 2-  ..  (   )

----------


## A.D.

*_*,

----------

*_*, ...

----------

> _,





> _, ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

...    ,   ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## A.D.

*_*,        "     "...

----------

,   ,  .

----------


## A.D.

**,

----------


## shrilanka

> 46 !


 -   ...   46   ?      ?  :Wow:      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,  .


  :yes:

----------

*shrilanka*,   ?

----------


## _

> ,   ,  .


    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ?


  ?  :EEK!:

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,  ,     )))       ( )      )))

----------


## shrilanka

46   ...   :yes: 
       0  ... (   ... ....)  :Hmm:

----------

> ?      ...


 **, 


> ,      100.


  :yes:

----------

*shrilanka*,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

100    ...    -... -      -  ?   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  ,


 

   , 
 :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,     ,    ,      "   "-   .
   -   ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,  46  ..   ,   ??   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> *_*,          ,        ,       ...)))


     ...   ?  :Wow:

----------

*_*,    -.

----------

> ?


   .

----------

**,     .

----------


## _

> *shrilanka*,     ,    ,      "   "-   .


  .   ,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


..  1 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> .   ,      ...


        -  ..     ,    :yes:

----------

> ..  1 ?


1 ,  1- ?

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   ?   - ,  ,       .   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> 1 ,  1- ?


1 ,        :yes: 
  ,       5  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ?   - ,  ,       .


  ...   5    ...    ,      ...  2       ,      :Redface:

----------

> ,


  :yes: 



> 5


,   46...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   46...


  ,   ...   , ,     :Wow: 
   46,   ,   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## A.D.

**, ,     46

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*, 47     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, 47


    ?  :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,     ?

----------

*shrilanka*,    - .

----------


## _

> 5    ...


    ,    ,      5  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ?


 ..    ...     ...     ..    ..     :Redface:   ...

----------

> 


    !  :Big Grin:

----------

.

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,      5  ...


 ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> shrilanka,    - .


,  ...  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ...


   19 ,     :Wink:

----------

**,     ?

----------


## _

> .


   ,     "",  "".  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     "",  "".


  -,
  -  :Smilie: 
 ?   :Wow:

----------

> 19


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  ,      . ()

----------


## onik6262

> ,


-,             ?! :Abuse:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   ...  :yes:

----------

,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> -,             ?!


   ,     ,       ,                     - ...(...  ,    ..       :Wow:  )

----------

> ,


   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,


    ,   ?  :Wow:

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## A.D.

,    ?

----------


## _

> ,  ,





> ?


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ?

----------

-     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


, , ...   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> __ -     .


  :yes:      ,        ...    -       ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

!   :Cool:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,        ...     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,        ...     ...


     - ,   ..  ,   , ...        :yes:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ,    ?


  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,   -   :Wink:

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


  ?   ?

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,     )

----------

> ?


46   :Wink:

----------


## _

> *shrilanka*,


,     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     )


 :Redface:               . (       :Wink:  )

----------


## A.D.

> ,     ...


   )

----------


## shrilanka

> )


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## A.D.

*shrilanka*,       ))) 
  )

----------


## A.D.

> 


?

----------

> .


" ,       "  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ))) 
>   )


      ,        :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> " ,       "


    ,    ...   :Smilie:

----------

> ,


    ...

----------


## "LEXXik"

-,   !!!
        ,     !!!
  ,    !!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    !!!


 :yes:

----------

> 


:



> 


...

----------


## onik6262

> -,   !!!
>         ,     !!!
>   ,    !!!


,                :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> :
> 
> ...


  :yes: 
  ,     ..  :yes: 

.:     :Wink:

----------


## Feminka

,      ......   ,     -  !  ::flirt::

----------

> .:


  !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   !


  ,    :Redface:

----------


## _

> ,    !!!


 ,     ,       .  ,     ,         . ()

----------

> 


-...

----------

*_*,      ,    ,   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> *_*,      ,    ,   ...


 -         :Big Grin:

----------

,       .

----------


## _

> *_*,      ,    ,   ...


**,         :Grenade:      .  :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,   ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> *_*,   ,     .


   -   ...

----------


## _

> -   ...


,       ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ...


     ??  :Frown:

----------


## _

> ??


 , .  :Big Grin:

----------

*shrilanka*,       -1

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,       :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

**,       ...            :Stick Out Tongue: 


:      ,  1      :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> *shrilanka*,       -1


**,  -  ?     ...   :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,     ?     ,     -  .

----------

*_*,    -?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ?     ,     -  .


  :Wink:

----------

?

----------


## _

> *_*,    -?


   -...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes:

----------

*_*,     -.

----------


## _

""     ,   ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

**,   ,  ,   1-   ?   :Wow:

----------


## onik6262

> *shrilanka*,     ?     ,     -  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

!    !   .   :Big Grin:

----------

.

----------


## _

**,   ?

----------


## _

?      .    ?   :Big Grin:

----------

,      ,  .     .

----------


## _

> 


׸ ?  ,    .    ""  .  ?   :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,     .

----------


## _

**, ,  .   !   :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,   ?

----------


## _

**,     - ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> *_*,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *_*,   ?


  :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## _

**,     ?

----------

> **,     ?


    ?

----------


## _

** ,  - ?     ,   ...
   . .    ,  ... ... , , ... .    .   , ,   ,      .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,  - ?     ,   ...
>    . .    ,  ... ... , , ... .    .   , ,   ,      .


    ,   3    ...  ?

----------


## _

** ,  ,       ,       , , ,     ?   :Wow: 
  ,  .     17     ...

----------

> ** ,  ,       ,       , , ,     ?


     ,,,  ..
, -  ,  :?

----------


## _

!       -  ,   ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !       -  ,   ...


     ?

----------


## _

** ,      .   :yes:

----------

> ** ,      .


   ,  ? -   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

** ,      ?   :Wow:

----------


## SuddenDeath

""?

----------


## _

*SuddenDeath*,  .    .  "  ""?"    , ,     .  ? -, .   ,       ,   .     ,     ...  ,   ,   .   - .    .     ?  :EEK!: 
,  ,  ...  :Wow:    ... ...
, ""       . .  :Smilie:

----------


## Federal

-        "" -     ""-?))

----------


## _

> 


  :yes:

----------

*_*,  , .
     5 ,     ,  .

----------

** ,     -?

----------


## shrilanka

> 5 ,     ,  .


        -    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 5 ,     ,  .


    -    ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ** ,     -?


, , , ...      ... - ,  ,  ,   -  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

*shrilanka*, ,     ,  - 
*_*, ?

----------

*_*,   ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## _

> *_*, ?


,  !   , , ,     - ...

----------


## _

> ,  ,  .


"- ,     ?
-  ,     ?
-     !
-     -   .
-  .   ,  ,   ?
-   -      ...     ...
- . .  - !" ( " ")
 :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,

----------

> *_*,   ,     ,  ,  .


,    ,  ,    :Redface:

----------


## _

**,    ,         ,     .     -  -  ...  - ?   :Big Grin:

----------

** , -

----------

> ** , -


-     ,

----------


## _

** ,   -     .  - 5 .     ,    . ,     !   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,   -     .  - 5 .     ,    . ,     !


      ,   ,     .
    5 ,

----------


## _

> 5 ,


    ... , ... -  ...
   , , ,     ...

----------

> ... , ...


-?

----------


## _

> -?


 ,   .       ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   .       ?


...    ,

----------

** ,  ,   .

----------


## _

** ,  ,   ... 
 :Big Grin: 
         .    ... ,  ...   :Frown:

----------

*_*,      ?    .  .

----------


## _

**,    ,   ?   :Wow:

----------

,        .

----------


## _

**, ,   .      .      .    -   -    ...   -     ,        :Big Grin: 
       (   ) , ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## _

**,    ?

----------



----------


## _

!

----------

*_*,    ?

----------


## _

**,    -   .    -  .     .    ""  (   9- ).

----------

*_*,

----------


## _

**,      -  ""  " ""   ?    ,     .    - ,    .  ,    .

----------

100  ?

----------


## _

**,   ?   :Big Grin:      ,      
,   ?  ?

----------

> ** ,  ,   .


         ?

----------

> **,   ?       ,


  , ,,  - ?          - ?

----------


## _

** ,       :Big Grin: 
   ,         ...     - !   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,      
>    ,         ...     - !


    , ,    ,  ?

----------


## _

> 


    ...     ...

----------

> ...     ...


     ?    ,

----------


## _

> 


  :EEK!: 



> ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

,     ?...

----------

,  ,  ,        .
    ,    .

----------


## _

() **,    -      .   :yes: 
       - -   ,   !

----------

*_*,         .
  -.    ?

----------


## _

**, -  , ,      ... 
 :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,    ,

----------


## Revizor-msk

:Big Grin:     ?

----------

- .

----------


## _

*Revizor-msk*,   ?      -     ,    . ,     .  .   :yes:

----------


## _

> *_*,    ,


   ?  :Wow: 
   .  :No:    .     :Redface:

----------


## Revizor-msk

> *Revizor-msk*,   ?      -     ,    . ,     .  .


   ,    :yes:

----------


## _

> - .


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

,   ,

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   ?     ()  ?

----------


## shrilanka

.

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   -?

----------


## shrilanka

,    ?  ..     ,    ,   .

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  ...    -     ! ,   ...  ...        !   .     ,  .

----------

,  ,   30  ,   ........

----------


## _

**, -  ?

----------

> **, -  ?


        ...-

----------


## _

> -


 - ,    ... ,  ,     ...

----------

> - ,    ... ,  ,     ...

----------

*_*,     ,   .

----------


## _

> 


 :Love:

----------


## _

**,         ...   :Frown:

----------

> *_*,     ,   .


    ?

----------

> **,         ...


  ? :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ?


  :Big Grin:  . 
...  ...

----------

> . 
> ...  ...

----------


## _

** ,     ...     .   ,   .

----------

> ** ,     ...     .   ,   .


    ... -  ...      ?

----------


## _

> 


  -  ,      ...

----------

** , ,       .

----------


## shrilanka

> ** , ,       .


  :yes:

----------


## _

**,    , , .   .   :yes:

----------

> ** , ,       .

----------


## _

> ,       .


  -    ,        ?

----------

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ))))))))))

----------


## shrilanka

**,     ???????   :Wow:

----------


## _

**, ?   :Wow:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  ?        ,   ,  (, ,      ),      ( - ),  -   ...  :Confused: 
,    ?  :Hmm:

----------

*_*,    - .

----------


## _

**,      ?   :Wow: 
      ...     ...   :yes:

----------

> **,      ?


  .. ...  ,

----------


## _

> ,


 - .   :yes: 
  -   .  .

----------


## _

**,   ,    ?   ...   ?  .   :yes: 
,     -   ... ?      ...

----------

> **,   ,    ?   ...   ?  .  
> ,     -   ... ?      ...


       ,

----------


## _

** ,     .  ***.   :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ...     . 
,  ,         -    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,         -    .


 c      ?  :Wow:

----------

> c      ?


,, , ,..

----------

> ** ,
> ,  ,         -    .


 ,  ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,, , ,..


  ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


      ...  ,   -..        ?    - ?  :Wow:

----------

> ...  ,   -..        ?    - ?


,     ,

----------


## _

> 


    ,      ...

----------

> ,    - ...


     ,

----------

** ,      ?:

----------


## _

**,           -     "",       ,        :Big Grin: 
   .

----------


## shrilanka

> **,           -     "",       ,       
>    .


    ?    ,   -    :Big Grin:

----------

,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?


 ..    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*shrilanka*,        ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,   :Wow: 
 ..

----------

*_*, - ,  ,     ,  .     . ......   .

----------


## _

**,    -       .      ,      ?   :Big Grin: 
      ?

----------


## _

> *_*, - ,  ,     ,  .     . ......   .


   ,    ...  :Hmm: 
, ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *_*, - ,  ,     ,  .     . ......   .


..         2( ?!)  ,        ?     "     "??  :Wow:

----------

*_*,    ,       .
*shrilanka*,     - ,  -  .

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,  -


  :Wow:      - ,        !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _

> ,       .


            ?  :Wow: 



> - ,  -  .


,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ?


  ,   -   ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ...


??   2    :Wink:      ,  4   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,     ,


   ?             " "   :Redface:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,  ,  


> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> " "


  ...  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> shrilanka,  ,


? 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

,        -      ... ! ,      ...    :Stick Out Tongue:      .     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        -      ... ! ,     ...        .     .


     ,       ?  :Lupa:

----------


## _

> ?


.  :yes:

----------


## _

> ,       ?


,    ...   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...   !


....     ,      :Redface:

----------


## _

> 


  ... ׸ -?    .    .    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ׸ -?    .    .    ...


     ?
  ?

----------


## _

> - ,  -  .





> - ,        !!!!!!!!!!!


 
       ȅ
    :
      !

  ,     
     ?



 ,    !
    , ,  , , ,  

    !
 :Big Grin:

----------

> !


,  :      .     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  :      .     ,


 ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> 


  -  .     .

----------


## ropetrowna

-    ""?

----------

> -  .     .


  -      :yes:

----------

> -    ""?


, :    :    ? :yes: 
  ,, ,  ,., ,  , !

----------

> , :    :    ?
>   ,, ,  ,., ,  , !


    :   :Big Grin:

----------

,    .

----------


## onik6262

,  -   :Smilie:  , -       :Big Grin:

----------

,   !!!   .

----------


## onik6262

> ,   !!!   .


  ,   - 180  :Big Grin: ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## onik6262

P.S.     :Big Grin:

----------

,  - .

----------


## Elef12

.      .  - .....      .

----------


## onik6262

> ,  - .


    -? :Big Grin:

----------

*onik6262*,   ,     ,     .

----------


## YUM

> *onik6262*,   ,     ,     .





> 6262  "  ":
>    - , ,   .


  , ...
 , , .... , . :Wink:

----------


## onik6262

> *onik6262*,   ,     ,     .


        ? :Big Grin:      ,       ,    , -      -   -   -  .

----------


## onik6262

> , ...
>  , , .... , .


.  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .


    :
_    ?     ._
.  ,     :"",  . .
" ".
 , 
 .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :      - ,    .  ,,      ?   .

----------


## Octopus

,     .   -    .     :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .   -    .


  : 10  -    ,. ,    , .
 :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

,  .     ?   .

----------

** ,   ,     ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52264733]** ,   ,     ?[/QUOTE
, :  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ...  , - .....  -   , -  .

----------

> ,   ...  , - .....  -   , -  .


..   ?

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## ODK

:      ,    -  ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

*ODK*, ..     ?

----------


## ODK

**,    . 
 ,      ( )  :Smilie:

----------

*ODK*,   ,      .

----------

?

  .

----------

** ,     !!!

----------


## ODK

[quote]  ,      .

**, ,  .      :       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## onik6262

[QUOTE=ODK;52348859][quote]  ,      .

   :             -      :Smilie:

----------

. ,    .        :-))

----------

,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> . ,    .        :-))


  ,  , ?   ...

----------

> ,  , ?   ...


 ,  . ,    .

----------


## bot67

> ,  . ,    .


   ...
  ... :Smilie:

----------

> ...
>   ...


  :Smilie: )

----------

**,       .

----------

> **,       .


  :Smilie: )

----------

**,

----------

> **,


,        :Big Grin:

----------


## '

/ ..  /  .

----------


## K.O.T

)

----------


## Dubinkin

> -60-62      ,   , -  .   ,      . 
>       ,       ,  ,      . 
>        ,     , -   ,     .  !!! -   ,      ,      .  - .   -  ,  ,  -   ,  ,   ....  ,


 .  -  !        .

----------


## 1985

- .         .   ,   .          -         ,     .  ,  , , ,  (    -)  ..,    6  -        - ...,  15 .,      ,     -      ..,    2 .        ,       18  .         -     ,     -    -    ,   ,   ..,             (    ).      ,        -   .        (    .),      .

----------

,   ,    .  48    168.   ,       ,      .     ,    -  .       ,    ,      .       .  ,     .

----------


## 1985

> 48    168



   ! 




> 


          -    ,       ()      ,        -      ,    -       ,  ,     .. (   ). 
          -  -   -  !                 (      ) -            -        ,       (    ),  , /   ,     -  .

----------


## 1985

> 


       ,        (3 ),  ,          -     -        .. ,   ..             -      ,   9 ,       ,      - ..      .

----------


## jennnnny

,  -  ,     ,   . ,    ,         . ,   -     5 . ( , ,  -  ),        , ,        :yes:

----------

> ... ( , ,  -  ), ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Dubinkin

> 


  :Big Grin:         ,   .    .

----------


## Architectrissa

-  ,    , .   .   ._)
 .     )     ..   , , ...
    )  30  ,    )  -      ..  ))  :Smilie: 

 ) -  ,  ... ,       )        ---->       .

----------


## Denisa_

> -  ,    , .   .   ._)
>  .     )     ..   , , ...
>     )  30  ,    )  -      ..  )) 
> 
>  ) -  ,  ... ,       )        ---->       .


 :yes:

----------


## ptihka

,      ,   ,   ,  -   ...  :Wink:   55    160,  -  "",  -      :Frown:

----------


## ptihka

" "  ,   ,  , ..    -     ?     ...

----------


## Piter legal

,    !   A.D.,     -     :Smilie:  
       ,    .    -       . 
 :Smilie:      . ..   !    :yes:

----------


## n.shestakov

,    :
  < 18,5
18,5-24,9
  25,0-29,9
                  30,0-34,9    I 
                           35,0-39,9    II 
  40             III 


       18,3

----------

> ,    :
>   < 18,5
> 18,5-24,9
>   25,0-29,9
>                   30,0-34,9    I 
>                            35,0-39,9    II 
>   40             III 
> 
> 
>        18,3


,      .  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------

-   ,  .         -  !

----------

**,   ?

----------


## HelenY

,     :Frown: 
, ..

----------

(  ) / (     )

----------


## HelenY

:yes: 

 18,6  :Big Grin:

----------


## HelenY

> **,   ?


   ,     :Smilie:

----------

19.9

----------


## Dispatchah

) ,     .       -    ,     .    ,  ,      .    , ,   !!!   :Wow:    ?     ,     )   , ,  ,     .     . !     !!!!!   :yes:

----------

,   ,      (-  , - ),    ,   ,      . ( ,     18   ,   ,    18  ,    ).         .  :Smilie:

----------


## Piter legal

-    .   ,     .  ,    ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## omigO

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    :
>   < 18,5
> 18,5-24,9
>   25,0-29,9
>                   30,0-34,9    I 
>                            35,0-39,9    II 
>   40             III 
> 
> 
>        18,3


  21,37,   19,85. ((((  55   162    ..    2    .     .   5 ,   ,     .    ..     :Frown:

----------

-   .   ,    ,       ,   ,       ....   .

----------


## professor

> n.shestakov 
>           ,    :
>   < 18,5
> 18,5-24,9
>   25,0-29,9
>  30,0-34,9 I 
> 35,0-39,9 II 
>   40 III


  18,72    ,    1,5   24,53  :Big Grin: 
  176

----------

> 18,72    ,    1,5   24,53 
>   176


 ..         ..   ?     ,    ,

----------


## 222

))         2 :         ,     ..

----------


## Lesik1981

/      (  ),   .    ..   :yes:

----------


## happy_rabbit

,   .     . 
    -  , .

----------


## NastasiaD

19,72 
  16,95  :Wink: 

"!      !"

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   .     . 
> ....


   "".    ,   :Big Grin:

----------

20,73.  ..     ..   ,      ,     : ,  ,  ..,

----------


## NastasiaD

,    ,
- (   "-")   ,
  -  ....

----------


## Nephila

:Embarrassment:

----------


## tanais

, ...     .     20 ., ,  , .    !

----------


## d'ArcZeal

> 


     )

----------


## Rissen

.     ...

----------


## Rosguliay

,   ))

----------

> ,   ))


 :Love:

----------


## Fixit

,  ,  :
http://www.kurs-1c-online.ru/tolstyj-klient-v-1s-8-2/

 1        :Smilie:

----------



----------


## HollPapper

)  )

----------


## Arhimed0

,    !

----------

, ....   ,         ...     ?

----------

,  !!         ..         (    ),       !!  - , , !!       ,    .

----------

> **,  **!!


!   -   ,    ,       :Big Grin:

----------

** ,   .     ?))

----------

:yes:

----------


## Nephila

)

----------

*Nephila*,  )))      ...

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> 


   ""   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nephila

?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   .     ?))


   .      . :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ""  ?


   .     .      .

----------


## YUM

> .      .


--! 
     ! 
 ,    .  ,      ...
,   ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## ZeNuS

""    "".       ,  -,    )     ,     - ...   )

----------

*ZeNuS*, .      -

----------

.

----------



----------


## DoradoS

!

----------


## ptihka

> !


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## osfo

> !


?? ))

----------


## Cvetta

. , .     170   60-65 .  ,     ,     ,    ,    ,  ,    ?    ,     ?

----------

> . , .     170   60-65 .  ,     ,     ,    ,    ,  ,    ?    ,     ?


    ....  ...     ))

----------

